# Spare tire question



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...the Cruze has a unique *5x105/35mm* bolt pattern...finding a _subsitute_ is impossible cuurrently.

...seen this? http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-wheels-tires-suspension/2019-spare-tire-option.html


----------



## guitarplayr (Jul 1, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...the Cruze has a unique *5x105/35mm* bolt pattern...finding a _subsitute_ is impossible cuurrently.
> 
> ...seen this? http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-wheels-tires-suspension/2019-spare-tire-option.html


Yes I did. I read the forums before I posted. A lot of good ideas, none of which will work for me as my time is limited before my travel.

I am not talking about a 3rd party substitute, I am referring to an OEM 16" steel wheel from the chevy dealer, with the proper hole pattern as it is design for the base model Cruze.

All i want to make sure is that the wheel will fit the car as my Eco has 17 inch wheels.

On my Grand Am, the donut spare is a 15 inch and my wheels 16. So i could put the donut on the rear only as the front brake calipers are too big. That meant if I had a front flat, i moved the rear tire up and put the donut spare on the rear.

I am assuming the same applies with the 16 inch stock steel rim (or with the donut spare, since it is a 16 inch rim as well?


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

without a spare wheel/tire as standard equipment, is the jack also excluded?


----------



## guitarplayr (Jul 1, 2011)

72buickgs said:


> without a spare wheel/tire as standard equipment, is the jack also excluded?


yes, the jack is an additional purchase you need to account for. In my case I have a small floor jack that will do the trick for now. I guess I will need a lug wrench though....


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

guitarplayr said:


> yes, the jack is an additional purchase you need to account for. In my case I have a small floor jack that will do the trick for now. I guess I will need a lug wrench though....


Summit sells an inexpensive torque wrench. Just keep it and the size socket you need in the car. :th_dblthumb2:

Summit Racing SUM-900042 - Summit Racing® Torque Wrenches - Overview - SummitRacing.com


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Anyone can buy my spare tire if they want.. $50 + shipping or pickup. Shipping is going to be super expensive though..


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

Do you think you really need it? 
It seems that flat tires are more rare these days, and I am just wondering if the expense and effort you are going through (in additon to the sacrafice of fuel economy from weight which is the idea behind this) is worth it. You currently have a method of getting to a place to fix your tire. Its not like you have nothing.


----------



## guitarplayr (Jul 1, 2011)

SilverCruzer said:


> Do you think you really need it?
> It seems that flat tires are more rare these days, and I am just wondering if the expense and effort you are going through (in additon to the sacrafice of fuel economy from weight which is the idea behind this) is worth it. You currently have a method of getting to a place to fix your tire. Its not like you have nothing.


around town I would not be concerned overly, but I am going on a 2000 mile round trip that takes me through some remote areas, and a blowout and torn sidewall will make the can of slime useless. 

I am trying to hedge my bets to avoid being stranded trying to get roadside assistence. That and being stuck paying boss hog's roadside tire shoppe 400 dollars for a 200 tire....


----------



## guitarplayr (Jul 1, 2011)

shawn,

Ship from where?


----------



## guitarplayr (Jul 1, 2011)

Crewz said:


> Summit sells an inexpensive torque wrench. Just keep it and the size socket you need in the car. :th_dblthumb2:
> 
> Summit Racing SUM-900042 - Summit Racing® Torque Wrenches - Overview - SummitRacing.com


Actually, that would be bad. you should never use a torque wrench to remove nuts and bolts, it can hose the calibration.

I can get the stock one from chevy for about 20 bucks or so, or gm direct for 11.


----------



## guitarplayr (Jul 1, 2011)

*a new twist*

I jsut had a guy at Les Scwab admit to being able to get the donut spare tire...or close. He claims the t115 70r16 is no longer made, he said I would have to substitute a t120 70r16.

And only 65 (as opposed to the 220 the dealer wants)

Thoughts?


----------



## elegant (Jan 6, 2011)

*Shawn672: PM sent to you*

Shawn672,

Want to buy. Sent you a PM.

Thanks!


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

guitarplayr said:


> around town I would not be concerned overly, but I am going on a 2000 mile round trip that takes me through some remote areas, and a blowout and torn sidewall will make the can of slime useless.
> 
> I am trying to hedge my bets to avoid being stranded trying to get roadside assistence. That and being stuck paying boss hog's roadside tire shoppe 400 dollars for a 200 tire....


 OK, makes sense, especially for a large tear. I supposed you can also just take the spare back out for basic commuting.


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

u could buy the donut from the dealer or purchase a 16" spare black rim from dealer, buy new tire and thus have a full size spare.


----------



## guitarplayr (Jul 1, 2011)

*ending*

I bought the steel stock tire, pick it up shortly. it is a 21560r16.

I found a nearly new 20560r16 at Les Schwab that I am getting for 30 bucks including mount.

My small floor jack and a star wrench and problem solved, inelegently.

My real frustration is with Chevy customer service....god.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

guitarplayr said:


> My real frustration is with Chevy customer service....god.


...yep, Chevy 'Customer Service' is the _proverbial_ "*Mother-in-Law*" of our Cruze marriage (ha,ha).


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

there must be a few wrecked cruzes in the boneyards by now. maybe u need a trip to the local yard and but a regular wheel & tire.


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

I ordered my 2012 eco last week, and a spare tire, isn't even an option for the eco. I know, because i tried to add it when ordering. I've been thinking about this too. A nail or glass in the tread, you can fix, but not a torn sidewall. I have a 1998 Pontiac with the donut spare, since they are both GM wouldn't it fit? 

thanx


----------



## mccartne2000 (May 15, 2013)

I thought I would post this for everyone trying to find a donut spare for their cruze. I needed one after a hole was blown in the sidewall after hitting a rock on the freeway. the compressor/goo system was useless and everything was closed after dark. So I researched much and couldn't find a 5 by 105 donut wheel anywhere. So I measured a template on an envelope and went to my local pick and pull. I found a donut on a 2001
Lincoln LS which worked just fine. It cost $15 and problem solved. This shouldn't have been this difficult GM.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

When I drove to New Hampshire earlier this summer I noticed that there was at least one car on the side of the highway with a flat between every gas stop I made. Follow the link in my sig to get the complete part list. Pick and chose what you want from this list. The most expensive single part turns out to be the tire itself. If you can find a junk yard that has Cruzen, you may be able to purchase the entire stack for far less.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I located a spare tire jack etc from a wrecked cruze in Flint Mi for @ $150 on Ebay. Here is the link:
Trunk Spare Tire Cover 2011 2012 Chevrolet Cruze 2012 Chevrolet Sonic | eBay they want an additional 100 for the trunk cover. I was thinking about it, but I don't really need it. and you can do the same as Obermd's adding a spare. I have an Eco also an I just came back from a @1600 mile trip to Fla with no problems. I presume you don't have AAA etc. Tire failure is rare esp on the highway. You are likely to have more problems in town.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Lack of a spare tire is just one more result of the dumbing down of America. Most younger drivers don't even know how to change a flat, so providing them with a spare is pretty much useless. I just wish GM hadn't made is so hard to put a spare in the ECO MT.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

obermd said:


> Lack of a spare tire is just one more result of the dumbing down of America. Most younger drivers don't even know how to change a flat, so providing them with a spare is pretty much useless. I just wish GM hadn't made is so hard to put a spare in the ECO MT.


Agreed, not only do you need the parts but then the spare tire cover! All to give us a "hole" in the trunk!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I have a Cruze Diesel with 17" alloys and the optional 16 x61/2" steel wheel as a spare. While the bolt pattern is wider the wheel is still the same inside diameter and it will fit on the front even though the diesel has bigger rotors. At least in Australia it is a no cost option and comes with everything necessary to change a wheel.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Patman said:


> Agreed, not only do you need the parts but then the spare tire cover! All to give us a "hole" in the trunk!


You actually need to replace the trunk floor. The floor with the hole won't fit a spare because it contains the mount area for the air pump. It was done to drop the weight of the car by about 30 lbs, all for City MPG. What's really bad is that GM filled this hole with the DEF container in the CDT and the charging equipment in the Volt.


----------

